# Few Questions - Schwinn Corvette 1958



## AntiqueOutings (Apr 8, 2013)

I am picking up a bike tonight and was told it is a 1958 Schwinn Corvette.  






It's got a wacky shifter on the top of the bars.

How do you tell how old it is and what should I look for?  
What is a fair price, assuming everything works?

I would like to get a rear basket or rack.  Where should I look?  What other gadgets would be cool to add?


----------



## Djshakes (Apr 8, 2013)

That shifter is hokey and I would remove it.  Looks like it might have a cadet speedo on it.  I wouldn't spend more than $150-175 on the bike though.  

Ebay has a bunch of stuff if you want to add accessories or check the for sale section here.


----------



## jpromo (Apr 8, 2013)

It looks like it was an original 3-speed bicycle, somebody just replaced the original sturmey-archer trigger shifter for an obnoxious stickshift. Other than that, it looks pretty correct. I'd agree that it's a '58. It has the seat which began in 1959 so a late '58 may have had that as well.

They make excellent riding, solid bikes. I've had a few Corvette 3-speeds and they're nice. I have a 56 two-speed now.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 8, 2013)

That is a 1958 only seat, aftermarket stick shifter and a 1959 and later front rack. That's all I can tell from that picture. 

I paid $375 for a really nice 99% correct 58 Corvette 2 speed manual, and that included the correct front rack and the headlight. It also had new repop westwinds on it.


----------



## AntiqueOutings (Apr 9, 2013)

I ended up buying it for $300.  The guy threw in an old tricycle and an old Schwinn light switch plate from Boulder.  

I know the shifter is wacky and all sorts of wrong, but I thought it makes the bike a little more unique and quirky.  Keep Austin Weird and all.

As far as the bike goes, the speedometer works, light works and the bike itself was an awesome ride.  My fiancé was a little jealous. .  I guess that means I will not be riding it as much.  

Will take more pictures and post them. 

As far as cost goes $300 seemed wicked cheap considering I have a $5k road bike.  I dropped more than a 1k after that just on a wheel set. I guess it's all relative.


----------

